# Unknown BCAA Info!!!!



## swolesearcher (Mar 16, 2014)

Unknown BCAA Info!!!! - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

I would have never guessed that.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Neither would I. Nice vid swole


----------



## Big-John (Mar 16, 2014)

So if your bulking you would be ok? And would it be ok to run insulin along with it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

That's what I got from the video maybe someone else has a different perspective on it, but the way I took it as long as u weren't dieting you should be fine. I kinda skipped through a few parts I'll finish watching the entire vid tomorrow when the old lady isn't home. She kinda gets on my ass now for being on the phone too much


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Big-John said:


> So if your bulking you would be ok? And would it be ok to run insulin along with it?



Yes, it would be fine.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> That's what I got from the video maybe someone else has a different perspective on it, but the way I took it as long as u weren't dieting you should be fine. I kinda skipped through a few parts I'll finish watching the entire vid tomorrow when the old lady isn't home. She kinda gets on my ass now for being on the phone too much



Well the only kind of dieting he referred to was keto. So if you were doing a restricted calorie or carb cycling diet it would be ok.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep you are right phoenix just finished watching the entire vid.
P


----------



## myosaurus (Mar 17, 2014)

interesting find, great vodeo! thank you!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2014)

Kool swole.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Made me go drink some BCAAs.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes I drink bcaa's as well already been in my workout regiment for the past few months but definitely a great vid with a lot more info.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 17, 2014)

Where did he said he got the info from?
I want to read about it and not just hear him talk about it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 17, 2014)

i`m doing a carb cycle diet and i take bcaa first thing in the morning before cardio.. i know he was referring to keto diet but still i`m now kinda worried when i take bcaa before cardio in the am. should i swap to eaa? wondering if the study was done just on keto diet or even other kind of diet.. seems just on keto diet from what he says


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah they will take you out of ketosis and then your diet is screwed.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

As long as the calories is below 50/hr or so it should be ok...  It's part of lean gains diet also.


----------

